# My 3170 Us Gallon Tank



## Marco - PiranhaPortal (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello friends, many of you already know me, if you do not know me my name is Marco and I am the administrator of PiranhaPortal, one of the major points of reference for all those who breed Piranha and territorial fish.
I opened this discussion to show you my tank.
The dimensions are 3170 USG.

Here are some photos, videos and information.
_
I will try to periodically update the topic._

Overview of the tank and fish




































A meal with squid.





Technical room
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mH2IlE6yeL0

BB from Italy


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Amazing tank Marco... beautiful Pygos... thanks for sharing...


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Very nice pygo shoal


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Amazing


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I love it.... Do you have more pics of it? where is your set-up located?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Amazing tank and nice pygos!


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

Very, very nice setup and fish!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow...i saw the tank size and thought it must be a typo. My jaw hit the floor! Talk about good looking pygos


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Amazing tank and pygos! I'm surprised no one else noticed the cichlid that seems to have taken quite the beating from the pygos! You can see him for a few seconds starting at 1:12


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice Tank, Nice pic and nice video


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Marco - PiranhaPortal (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you very much, the aquarium is in my house, in the hall.
Now there are about 25 in the tank pygocentrus.
Cichlids do not have great difficulty in living together, we have already reproduced a few times.
In the video, you can not see but there are many "L ".

Here are some other photo / video.

Watch in HD


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm speechless


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Truly amazing tank you have marco! Beautiful pygos you got there also...What is the tank maintnance like on this big-azz tank? You do weekly/bi-weekly waterchanges on it and at what quantity?


----------



## Marco - PiranhaPortal (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the compliments!
The water changes are made once a month for the cleaning of the filters.
Occorrrono about 300/400 liter.

I have a osmosis system that is activated when the water level is lowered.
The system is activated for the evaporated water and water used for washing the filters


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a sweet ass tank marco. nice going


----------



## picchius (Nov 21, 2008)

Wonderful tank Marco you already know.........hope to see it live one day


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful fish & awesome tank! Could we possibly get a full tank shot? think of the possibilities. Spawning blks, cariba, terns, piraya, ruby reds, margins. You could do some truely amazing things with that tank with the right stock.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Amazing tank !!


----------



## Marco - PiranhaPortal (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello friends, I put some new photos.
Enjoy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Very nice fish


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Could you provide us with a full tank shot? I would like to see the entire set-up....


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

sadboy said:


> Could you provide us with a full tank shot? I would like to see the entire set-up....


x2


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

HOLY sh*t !!









sorry im jut impressedeverytime nice job Marco


----------



## DaElongatus (Jul 30, 2005)

beautiful


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Damn!..awesome setup!..







....thanks for sharing!...


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> HOLY sh*t !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its not the same marco your thinking of...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful fish & pics.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

That's a nice sized tank for a piranha species cohab test...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> That's a nice sized tank for a piranha species cohab test...


X2 !!!


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

dam very nice can you put me in your will


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

very looking fish e nice setup, congrats boss


----------



## Marco - PiranhaPortal (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello to all friends!
Here's a new video where you see the overview and details (also in HD)!




Good weekend!


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

Marco have a bath as well as always said is the dream of all, you wanted to create a habitat of the Rio ***** and Amazon you did great, I know you well and you are really smart compliments administrator


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

The tank is phenomenal, very good job








Like Mr. Hannibal said, definitely worth considering some cohab experiments. One day hopefully when I'm able to have a tank that size, look out multiple serra's


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

UNREAL!!! I only wish I could do something like that


----------



## Marco - PiranhaPortal (Mar 1, 2011)

Good Morning from Italy !


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Marco do you have any problems with the different species of Pygo fighting or killing each other? You obviously have way more room then I ever will, but I would like to try a pygo tank with Cariba, Red belly and Terns all in one tank for a little while. Have been told both ways on this idea. hardcore fish enthusiast tell me not to do this they will fight and kill each other. Just wondering what your experience has been. Did you ever have these fish together in a smaller tank


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Amazing tank!


----------



## Marco - PiranhaPortal (Mar 1, 2011)

Good Morning !! 

New feeding video !!


----------



## Marco - PiranhaPortal (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello Rayan, now in this tank I have no problems of coexistence, it is certainly due to the large space they have.
Five years ago, I had 2 Cariba 1 ternetzi and 1 nattereri in 650 liters and I had no problems living together.
Obviously the important thing was to maintain the normal values (no3 very low, and temperature 26 ° C).
If you can introduce them all the same size and breed them all together until now will not have problems, but you must guarantee the right spaces


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

those are some of the nicest red bellies i have ever seen


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome feeding video! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Very very impressive...


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Marco, Thank you very much for that input, this is along the lines of what other experts have told me the only possible way to have them successfully live together in one tank. Very impressive set up that you have though.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

those might be the luckiest p's in captivity. very, very nice.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweet Jesus! That is the sickest F'n home aquarium I have ever seen!







I think I'm a have to come to Italy just to come by your place...f*ck the leaning tower of Pisa and the Colosseum. Cool music and pics too.


----------



## picchius (Nov 21, 2008)

Mamma mia bella Marco.............!


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

nice set up!


----------

